# Contemporary Evangelicalism and Roman Catholicism



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)

Sinclair Ferguson, a minister in the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church and visiting professor at several Reformed seminaries, has an excellent article that shows the striking similarities between contemporary Evangelicalism and Medeivel Roman Catholicism. Read the whole article here. 


(h/t to Marrow Man)


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 21, 2009)

I think these characteristics have always been part of evangelicalism (at least on the fringes) since its beginnings, but these elements have completely taken it over. 

Thanks for the article


----------



## buggy (Jul 21, 2009)

So as Toplady said, "Arminianism - Road to Rome!" Good article...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)

Some of these points are also made in Iain Murray's Evangelicalism Divided.


----------

